# grenville shoot



## XXX_Shooter (Aug 30, 2009)

Yes a very good shoot.


----------



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

*Thanks!!!!!*

Thanks guys! It was the turn out and support for the club that made it a success. Hope to see everybody at our first outdoor shoot which I beleive is a leg of the seaway challenge. And Dan shot an amazing 448. Had to cheat though and put them all in the center for the rest of us to glance off his bushings in to the 8 and 5 rings.LOL Great shooting Dan !!!! Thanks to all that helped clean up the course all the extra helped turned a 3hr job into literally a 15 minute clean up. THANKS!!!!!! Paul


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks guys it was a great shoot,and thanks for the cash.:darkbeer:


----------



## mike106 (Mar 12, 2007)

*great shoot at grenville*

excellent shoot had great time hats off to all :darkbeer:


----------



## Ikantski (Jan 1, 2010)

Great shoot, thanks to everyone who put it together


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

DODGE-3D said:


> Thanks guys it was a great shoot,and thanks for the cash.:darkbeer:


You must have needed an armed guard to escort you home from there yesterday!:uzi:


----------



## crk (Jul 12, 2005)

Always a great shoot indoors or out.Thanks to Paul,Angel and all the rest for the hard work.Loved the soup you had.Great shooting Danny.
Cheers Charles.


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*Up To the TOP*

Already bumped the other one 

Congrats to DD and CRK great shooting boys i may not beat ya but i'll be nipping at your heels this year (whatever)

i'll half to work some overtime to recoupe the funds i spent
i figure that the extra ten for the money shoot would have been better in my pocket this weekend

Thanks to grenville and all its members had a great time as always

Tink


----------

